# Oracal 631 vinyl Help



## GrimmAthletics (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to the Vinyl heat pressing arena and have a few questions. Has anyone used oracal 631 vinyl for heat pressing on to cotton or Gildan shirts? Is this vinyl even compatible to heat press? 

What temperature should this vinyl be heated to and how long?

Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Oracal 631 is self adhesive vinyl, not heat press vinyl....


----------

